# Unknown Architecture Revisited



## bankheadd (Mar 15, 2009)

Good evening everyone I searched the forum on this problem and I didn't find anything conclusive. I was getting this error with my EVGA 9800GTX intermittently so today I just installed my new EVGA GTX 260 216 SSC 55NM video card and I am still getting UNKNOWN ARCHITECTURE. My sys spec
ABIT AW9D-MAX BIOS 15
CORSAIR DOMINATOR DDR2 PC 8500C5DF 2X2 4GB
OCZ GAMEXTREME 700 PWR SUPPLY
EVGA GTX 260 216 SSC VC
WIN XP SP3 
I uninstalled and reinstalled the program but to no avial. Any ideals??


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 15, 2009)

redneck anyway that problem is a mystery do me


----------



## bankheadd (Mar 15, 2009)

It is now for me too!!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 15, 2009)

no idea why that would happen

are saying it happens randomly? = if you start the program multiple times sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt?


----------



## bankheadd (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, sorta like that. I've only had it installed maybe a week and a half and the first two times I tried it, it worked, but it hasn't been working the last few times I've tried it. I even swoped out the video card and reinstalled the software and it still hasn't worked for me as of this response.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 15, 2009)

Is the UNKNOWN ARCHITECTURE on a BSOD?  My first thought is your motherboard is about to meet its maker.


----------



## bankheadd (Mar 15, 2009)

No! I get that message on my desktop after i click on the program.


----------



## taloche (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello,

Sometime i have it if the path or the diretory to temp is unavailable.


----------



## bankheadd (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I just reinstalled it again today and "bam" it worked! Will post back if I get problems again.


----------

